# Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan. Niente ritorno.



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.

Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.

Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.

Ancelotti su Twitter:"Ringrazio l' ACMilan per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio"


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Appena visto su Sky, decisione giusta di Carletto.


----------



## milan1899 (2 Giugno 2015)

Come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Dany20 (2 Giugno 2015)

Siamo sulla via della rovina definitiva.  E adesso?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



CVD. Certo che anche lui che si è prestato a questo CIRCO...


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahhahahaha

Mavà?

PAGLIACCI!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2015)

Eh ma adesso sara' colpa della cervicale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



Oddio non ci credo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



Non me lo sarei mai immaginata,proprio... Sono contenta per lui,non meritava di finire in mezzo a questo circo.
Bene,la prima figura di menta della nuova stagione la nostra dirigenza l'ha fatta, avanti la prossima!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio non ci credo!!!!!!!!!



.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.


Ci hanno preso in giro in modo clamoroso. Peccato.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi:"Ancelotti tornerà al Milan". I salmoni di Pellegatti. Suma fomentato.

Adesso aspettiamo il ritorno di Ibra


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



Se fino a cinque minuti fa speravo in una stagione positiva per il Milan, ora è tutto andato. NO di Ancelotti = NO cash per il mercato = altra stagione da piangere.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



Ahahahahahahhahaahhahahahah che banda di pagliacci


----------



## O Animal (2 Giugno 2015)

Il nostro problema non è l'allenatore... È la mancanza di un DS che ne capisca di calcio e di un centrocampo...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Brocchi is coming...

Già ieri a Tiki Taka veniva presentato come il nuovo guru...


----------



## Ciachi (2 Giugno 2015)

E chi glielo dice a SumaRo adesso?? 

Ed ora vai con brocchiiiiiiii!!!!! Yeah...


----------



## ACM_Dennis (2 Giugno 2015)

E mo son razzi per diabetici... ne lui, ne klopp ne emery. Mi sa che ci siamo illusi per l'ennesima volta..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Giugno 2015)

E adesso solo donadoni può salvarci da brocchi


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



e c'è chi aspetta ancora i cinesi..


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

*Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Giugno 2015)

Che sorpresa!

I commenti di Berlusconi, Suma e Pellegatti.... Galliani che figo com'e si fa vedere in TV e parla del grande viaggio a Madrid...per insaccare il 'no' di Ancelotti e chiedere il prestito di Mandzukic 

Intanto la Juve con poche parole ha preso Dybala, Neto e Khedira.

Che schifo di societa.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

Tutta roba elettorale..

Ancelotti, comunque, è davvero ridicolo. Ha fatto il gioco dei due pagliacci.. mi ha deluso


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma comunque non era tutta campagna elettorale COM'E' SEMPREA STATA eh, nono, assolutamente...


----------



## Dapone (2 Giugno 2015)

ora sotto con i pro e i contro di brocchi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi:"Ancelotti tornerà al Milan". I salmoni di Pellegatti. Suma fomentato.
> 
> Adesso aspettiamo il ritorno di Ibra



Milan Channel da DENUNCIA.

Eh ma il cattivo Alciato era a capo di una cospirazione anti Milan... 

Io su Ancelotti non ci ho mai creduto dopo il rinvio post elettorale... avevo invece un po' di speranze sulla cessione, che ora ovviamente annullerò del TUTTO.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*


Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*



Vergognosi


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

Donadoni salvaci da Brocchi, per favore.

Ai miei occhi Ancelotti non esce benissimo dall'essersi prestato al teatrino elettorale della scorsa settimana.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2015)

Ha fatto bene, con questi meglio non avere più a che fare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*



Aspetto con ansia il prossimo commento arrogante di Sooma.


----------



## diavolo (2 Giugno 2015)

Tutti a Milanello per il raduno a sostenere Brocchi,Grinta ed Entusiasmo,mi raccomando.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Questo vuol dire anche un'altra cosa.. che non ci saranno soldi. Faremo un mercato importante cit

Ennesima stagione p0


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Giugno 2015)

alciato le sbaglia tutte, galliani non resta 3 giorni per un no CIT.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Mi hai anticipato :'tacci tua 


Ora vediamo come i solerti dirigenti ci delizieranno con nuovi teatrini....non vorrei che Inzaghi...........................


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*



Che vergogna e ancora non hanno esonerato inzaghi


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Giugno 2015)

non so perchè ho il sospetto che scompariranno anche i 120 milioni per il mercato ahahhaha....in realtà non ci sono mai stati


----------



## Albijol (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.



Figura di melma cosmica del Condor e di Suma. GODO


----------



## O Animal (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*



Mi ricordo quando su quel sito veniva annunciato l'acquisto di Ronaldinho o di Ibrahimovic...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> alciato le sbaglia tutte, galliani non resta 3 giorni per un no CIT.



C'è ancora gente che crede a Galliani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo vuol dire anche un'altra cosa.. che non ci saranno soldi. Faremo un mercato importante cit
> 
> Ennesima stagione p0



"Ehhhhhh volevamo spendere,ma Carletto ha detto no. Pazienza."


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>




"*Non potrà* essere lui l'allenatore"

Facile capire a cosa daranno la colpa questi ridicoli...all'operazioncina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2015)

Chiaramente , passate le elezioni tutto torna alla bruttissima , pessima o nera realtà ...

Che Dio ci liberi il prima possibile del cancro che attanaglia questa società di nome Berlusconi


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

L'ennesima presa in giro, l'ennesima... è incredibile ragazzi... poi dicono che bisogna mantenere la calma....


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Si sapeva e Alciato non è il primo fesso che passa per la via.
E, come ampiamente pronosticato, la pagliacciata dell'attesta fino al 3 giugno è servita solo al CondoM per non tornare da Madrid a mani vuote. Ne ho palle piene di questi buffoni


----------



## il condor (2 Giugno 2015)

La campagna elettorale è finita e si vede. Siamo dentro una fossa, manca solo qualcuno che chiuda la buca. RIP A.C. Milan

Berlusca ha mandato il condor a Madrid a fare teatro per la sua campagna elettorale. Vergognoso.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> Ancelotti, dunque, non tornerà al Milan. E' ufficiale.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Anche sul sito il Milan conferma il NO di Ancelotti.*





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



E pensare che qualche tifoso, stoicamente, cercava ancora di trovare una logica nelle mosse di Berlusconi e Galliani 

Comunque figuraccia megagalattica, una delle sceneggiate più patetiche e vergognose mai viste


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

Ora è Alciato a sfogarsi su twitter


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Datemi Suma, per favore datemi Suma. "Non succede, ma se succede..." madonna se ce l'avessi avanti, lo ridurrei in polvere


----------



## Franz64 (2 Giugno 2015)

Suma su TL ora


----------



## alcyppa (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma come credevate sarebbe finita?
Io fatico a capire chi credeva in un suo ritorno.
Possibile che in tutti questi anni non si sia capito con che razza di menzogneri maledetti abbiamo a che fare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

*Carletto su Twitter: Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio*


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

*Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio.*


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna e ancora non hanno esonerato inzaghi



Stavo pensando proprio questo:hanno fatto questa comunicazione ufficiale addirittura sul sito senza che ufficialmente abbiano ancora esonerato Inzaghi. Al di là di tutto una mancanza di rispetto assurda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2015)

*Suma: Sono deluso ma mi aspettavo il rifiuto"*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ennesima presa in giro, l'ennesima... è incredibile ragazzi... poi dicono che bisogna mantenere la calma....



Io sto calmissimo, tanto ero certo che sarebbe finita così. Ormai ogni notizia del Milan la prendo a ridere, è la cosa migliore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Carletto su Twitter: Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio*



Fin troppo signore.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Carletto su Twitter: Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio*



Patetico pure te... Dopo anni di successi pure lui ci piglia per i fondelli... A dar spago ai teatrini di quei 4 cialtroni che stanno uccidendo il Milan


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Giugno 2015)

Come volevasi dimostrare. Era solo campagna elettorale. A questo una società sana di mente, caccerebbe a pedate Galliani all'istante, ma visto che non lo siamo più da tanto tempo, il cravattaro continuerà a fare i suoi porci comodi


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah maddai!


----------



## Ciachi (2 Giugno 2015)

Spero solo che l anno prossimo allo stadio ci siano solo Galliani ,il figlio e i quattro suoi compagni di merende!!! ********!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fin troppo signore.



Mica tanto, alla fine pure lui si è prestato al teatrino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Carletto su Twitter: Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club che voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio*



Che faccio,vado a Malpensa ad aspettare Ibra?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, alla fine pure lui si è prestato al teatrino.



Pensandoci bene,hai ragione.


----------



## Dapone (2 Giugno 2015)

amareggiato. non tanto per ancelotti, su cui ho espresso più volte i miei dubbi, quanto per questo teatrino alla luce del sole.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

sono più d'accordo con quelli che dicono che Ancelotti si è prestato al teatrino, anche l'ultimo tweet lo trovo ridicolo, questo non toglie niente ad Ancelotti-allenatore ma come persona mi è sceso parecchio.


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che faccio,vado a Malpensa ad aspettare Ibra?



sperando che ci faccia anche da allenatore a questo punto 

comunque stiamo prendendo veramente una bruttissima piega (piega che va avanti da molto tempo ovviamente) e io inizio veramente ad avere paura, pensavo saremmo diventati una sottospecie di nobile decaduta stile ajax, ma qui la situazione è decisamente peggiore


----------



## il condor (2 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. Era solo campagna elettorale. A questo una società sana di mente, caccerebbe a pedate Galliani all'istante, ma visto che non lo siamo più da tanto tempo, il cravattaro continuerà a fare i suoi porci comodi



Galliani non verrà mai cacciato. Questa pagliacciata l'ha organizzata direttamente Berlusconi per i voti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2015)

Non oso neanche immaginare cosa gli abbia proposto Galliani, però possiamo andarcene per un'idea visto il no di Carletto. 
Sono felice che abbia preso una decisione di testa e non di cuore, perché ho seriamente temuto venisse a buttare tempo nel nostro circo, adesso spero per lui che si piazzi a Manchester e spero per noi che arrivino i cinesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, alla fine pure lui si è prestato al teatrino.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pensandoci bene,hai ragione.





Sotiris ha scritto:


> sono più d'accordo con quelli che dicono che Ancelotti si è prestato al teatrino, anche l'ultimo tweet lo trovo ridicolo, questo non toglie niente ad Ancelotti-allenatore ma come persona mi è sceso parecchio.



Vabbè ragazzi è comprensibile il suo comportamento, comportamento che non c'entra nulla rispetto a quello del duo malefico.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahahah.... Come mi piacerebbe che confermassero superPippa allenatore.....e che lui....rifiutasse!!!! Ahahahahahahahah....


----------



## Gekyn (2 Giugno 2015)

Mi spiegate che colpa ha la società, se Carlo ha detto no perché vuole prendersi un anno sabatico?


----------



## alcyppa (2 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro si è dimenticato l'italiano Carletto.

Ora stiamo a vedere quale sfizioso futuro stanno preparando il nano e il condor per il Milan.


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2015)

Questi sono capaci di ripresentarsi con Inzaghi dopo che hanno contattato un altro allenatore che ha rifiutato.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahahahahah va bene é tutto finito, italmilan con brocchi.Ennesima presa in giro


----------



## hiei87 (2 Giugno 2015)

Due giorni dopo le elezioni il circo ha abbandonato la città. Strano. Almeno nel prenderci in giro ci degnassero di un po' di contegno. Cercassero almeno di velare un minimo le loro reali intenzioni...
Vabè, pazienza. Io mi sono stancato da quel po' di seguire questa squadra. Anche loro prima o poi si stancheranno di seguirla da soli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro si è dimenticato l'italiano Carletto.



.


----------



## il condor (2 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che colpa ha la società, se Carlo ha detto no perché vuole prendersi un anno sabatico?



La società ha la colpa di aver organizzato un Circo Orfei dei suoi. Vedi caso Tevez.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che colpa ha la società, se Carlo ha detto no perché vuole prendersi un anno sabatico?



secondo me una società seria, che non abbia secondi fini, contatta in gran silenzio Ancelotti e si fa dire "no" senza che neanche un organo di stampa lo venga a sapere.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi il primo che ha preso in giro tutti dicendo che arriverà. Maledetto lui. Della cessione non si sa nulla. Siamo sulla strada buona per retrocedere l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non oso neanche immaginare cosa gli abbia proposto Galliani, però possiamo andarcene per un'idea visto il no di Carletto.
> Sono felice che abbia preso una decisione di testa e non di cuore, perché ho seriamente temuto venisse a buttare tempo nel nostro circo, adesso spero per lui che si piazzi a Manchester e spero per noi che arrivino i cinesi.



Ha detto no perchè si vuole riposare. Discorso diverso se avesse detto no accettando un'altra panchina.
Ho comunque motivo di credere che tra i motivi del rifiuto ci sia anche l'attuale disorganizzazione societaria, cosa inesistente ai tempi del suo ciclo in rossonero.

La società a questo rifiuto deve reagire con un nome come Conte, la "seconda" prima scelta. In alternativa Emery.
Tutti gli altri nomi non sarebbero abbastanza per riparare al rifiuto di Ancelotti.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che colpa ha la società, se Carlo ha detto no perché vuole prendersi un anno sabatico?



Se hanno la disponibilità economica di prendersi Ancelotti e di fargli un calciomercato degno del suo ruolo da allenatore top, allora mi aspetto l'ingaggio di un allenatore top e un conseguente calciomercato top. Altrimenti, sono state tutte buffonate per fare propoaganda


----------



## il condor (2 Giugno 2015)

Cambiate l'insegna "Casa Milan" con Circo Orfei. Ridicoli, ridicoli e ridicoli.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che colpa ha la società, se Carlo ha detto no perché vuole prendersi un anno sabatico?



Beh magari risparmiarsi i teatrini, Galliani a Madrid col codazzo di servi al seguito, le dichiarazioni ostentanti sicumera di Berlusca, le sparate si Suma....avrebbero dovuto tenere un profilo molto più basso, mettendo al corrente i tifosi che sarebbe stato comunque difficile far ritornare Carlo.

Poi la scelta definitiva, che a sto punto appare di ripiego e quindi già svalutata, farà luce su molti aspetti della vicenda.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe spettacolare se poi tra un mese accettasse un'altra panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

Domani vado a Madriiddddddd cit.

C'è il 50%


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se hanno la disponibilità economica di prendersi Ancelotti e di fargli un calciomercato degno del suo ruolo da allenatore top, allora mi aspetto l'ingaggio di un allenatore top e un conseguente calciomercato top. Altrimenti, sono state tutte buffonate per fare propoaganda



bravissimo, hai colto perfettamente secondo me.
se adesso andiamo su Brocchi, Sarri, ecc ecc allora quello era teatrino al 100%.
adesso può essere solo Conte, Emery o Klopp.
allora potremmo dire che era un "no" motivato da situazione personale quello di Ancelotti.
molto semplice.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se hanno la disponibilità economica di prendersi Ancelotti e di fargli un calciomercato degno del suo ruolo da allenatore top, allora mi aspetto l'ingaggio di un allenatore top e un conseguente calciomercato top. Altrimenti, sono state tutte buffonate per fare propoaganda



Giusto.
Anche se penso che con Ancelotti ci sarebbe stato un mercato per vincere da favoritissimi lo scudetto, mentre con un altro allenatore penso si farà una campagna acquisti per allestire una squadra competitiva ma che si giocherà sudando la vittoria del campionato.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Fra 3 giorni c'è la premiazione UEFA, annunciano Ancelotti, i cinesi e Ibra


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> bravissimo, hai colto perfettamente secondo me.
> se adesso andiamo su Brocchi, Sarri, ecc ecc allora quello era teatrino al 100%.
> adesso può essere solo Conte, Emery o Klopp.
> allora potremmo dire che era un "no" motivato da situazione personale quello di Ancelotti.
> molto semplice.



Conte comunque si deve dimettere...Bisogna vedere che decide di fare.
L'unico disponibile è Emery.


----------



## Clarence84 (2 Giugno 2015)

Almeno non si rovina un'altra leggenda... pero' basta coi teatrini,la trovo una mancanza di rispetto troppo alta verso i 
tifosi... serieta' per favore... intanto che si perde tempo con queste buffonate Marotta ne ha gia' presi tre...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Qualcuno dice ad Alcino che stiamo ancora aspettando Bee !!!!


----------



## Albijol (2 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Sono deluso ma mi aspettavo il rifiuto"*



 Suma veramente mi soprende ogni volta...pensi che abbia raggiunto il fondo quando poi lo vedi cominciare a raschiare


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo la fonte di pistocchi azzecchi pure la notizia su emery.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2015)

Un ridicolo teatrino, degno delle menti dei poveri (mentalmente) elettori che si basano su questo genere di cose per indirizzare il voto.

Un ridicolo teatrino, degno di un AD ormai in piena demenza, che non perde occasione per infangare il nome di una Società gloriosa.


----------



## Montag84 (2 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

Ora finalmente potranno iniziare i summit ad Arcore


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

non avevo notato che il Milan ha proprio scritto sul sito ufficiale del "no".
cioè non hai ancora esonerato Inzaghi e scrivi sul sito del "no" di Ancelotti?
e poi, altra cosa, qualunque verrà dopo saprà che era la seconda scelta dopo Ancelotti.
io non avrei mai scritto sul sito ufficiale.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi in vista.*


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non avevo notato che il Milan ha proprio scritto sul sito ufficiale del "no".
> cioè non hai ancora esonerato Inzaghi e scrivi sul sito del "no" di Ancelotti?
> e poi, altra cosa, qualunque verrà dopo saprà che era la seconda scelta dopo Ancelotti.
> io non avrei mai scritto sul sito ufficiale.



mammamia davvero, questi sono totalmente fuori di senno


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...



Si sapeva, certo poteva evitare tutto questo teatrino comunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non avevo notato che il Milan ha proprio scritto sul sito ufficiale del "no".
> cioè non hai ancora esonerato Inzaghi e scrivi sul sito del "no" di Ancelotti?
> e poi, altra cosa, qualunque verrà dopo saprà che era la seconda scelta dopo Ancelotti.
> io non avrei mai scritto sul sito ufficiale.




Hai ragione, assolutamente. Tutto questo fa capire a che livelli e arrivata questa societa.


----------



## Morghot (2 Giugno 2015)

Non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi vista.*



a questo punto prego per Miha, almeno porta ordine, disciplina e attributi... gli altri due nemmeno li contemplo


----------



## Montag84 (2 Giugno 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi vista.
*

Una squadra di capre ha bisogno di un pastore che usi il bastone. 

Sinisa tutta la vita.


----------



## Gianni23 (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma guarda un pò, non interessiamo ad un allenatore che negli ultimi anni ha guidato le squadre più ricche che ci siano vincendo tutto in giro per l'europa... ma che strano...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi vista.*



Speriamo in Mihajoliv a questo punto..almeno attacca al muro qualcuno.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi vista.*



Uno meglio dell'altro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2015)

Il Milan di Brocchi inizia sempre più a prendere forma. Spero si divertano allo stadio, avranno molti seggiolini liberi su cui sedersi il prossimo anno.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2015)

Io ormai aspetto fino al rinnovo di Bonera... a quel punto mollo e ci risentiamo quando il padre eterno se lo porta via


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi vista.*



Donadoni mi sento male, alla fine arriverà Montella....


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi in vista.*



Tre allenatori diverse spanne sotto Ancelotti e gli altri papabili pre-elezioni.
Stupore.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: dopo il no di Ancelotti al Milan, una scelta in tempi brevi tra Donadoni, Mihajlovic e Montella. Sorpassi in vista.*



Ahahahahaha e menomale che avevano il progetto importante. Se rifiuta Ancelotti, vai su altri allenatori top, non su questi 3. Buffoni maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahaha e menomale che avevano il progetto importante. Se rifiuta Ancelotti, vai su altri allenatori top, non su questi 3. Buffoni maledetti



Sembra la storia di Iturbe abbiamo i 25 mln per lui ma non per altri 

Abbiamo i soldi per l'ingaggio e mercato per Ancelotti, ma non per altri


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

*Del prossimo allenatore parliamone QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/corsa-3-per-la-panchina-del-milan-dopo-no-di-ancelotti-vt28678.html​


----------



## Hammer (2 Giugno 2015)

Come da copione. Finite le elezioni, si sbandiera ai quattro venti il rifiuto ad Ancelotti, come a dargli la colpa e a trovare una giustificazione alla loro incompetenza.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Sono deluso ma mi aspettavo il rifiuto"*



Ragazzi perchè riportare le notizie di questo pezzente?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dice ad Alcino che stiamo ancora aspettando Bee !!!!



Che sfigato Alciato dio mio.


----------



## robs91 (2 Giugno 2015)

Come avevo scritto pochi giorni il rinvio della decisione dopo l'operazione era solo un modo per attutire la disfatta di Galliani in terra iberica....A proposito ma l'operazione non era stata spostata a domani?Quindi ha deciso prima?Ahahaha che pagliacci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ragazzi perchè riportare le notizie di questo pezzente?



Proprio per trattarlo come tale, visto quel che diceva solo ieri sera, lui e l'altro servo linguamarrone.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...


 Il bello che alla notizia di un possibile ritorno di Ancelotti diversi utenti (me compreso) non erano poi così convinti (i ritorni spesso hanno fallito etc). Ancora una volta forse non ci siamo resi conto della gravità della situazione. Forse era il leggere nomi importanti che alimentava la speranza. 2015: l anno della rivoluzione


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2015)

certo che vedere ancelotti rendersi parte di questo circo mi ha deluso moltissimo.... ora apettiamo a braccia aperte il nuovo Mister... Brocchi!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...


Chissà perché, me lo aspettavo...


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

Curiosità: Ancelotti (o qualcuno del suo staff) ha appena cancellato il tweet in italiano che conteneva un errore linguistico. Ecco il nuovo testo:

Ringrazio l' [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] per l'interesse. È difficile dire di no a un club a cui voglio tanto bene. Devo riposare. Vi auguro il meglio.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Giugno 2015)

Devo dire che se non fosse per il fatto che molto probabilmente il ritorno di Ancelotti era l'unico modo per comprare giocatori forti, la decisione in se non mi dispiace, visto che il buon Carletto non mi ha mai entusiasmato. Detto questo sono però degli incommentabili.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma seriamente qualcuno poteva pensare che il buon Carletto sarebbe passato da CR7 a Menez ? Dalla CL al nulla? Ancelotti non è Conte, che quando è venuto alla Juve aveva esperienza ma era ancora un signor nessuno...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2015)

Bisognerebbe andare a sfasciare Casa Milan e imbrattarla di insulti verso Berlusconi e Galliani davvero.

Peccato che il tifoso milanista sia una creatura civile


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...




Innanzitutto grande rispetto e comprensione per la decisione presa da Ancelotti.

Per quanto riguarda Berlusconi e Galliani stendiamo un velo pietoso: è stata la solita farsa escogitata per fini elettorali,alla quale Carletto si è prestato per eccessiva bontà,o magari per pietà verso i due citati sopra.

Purtroppo,ad oggi,pare non stia cambiando veramente nulla


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

I salmoni di Pellegatti hanno abboccato... all'amo


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I salmoni di Pellegatti hanno abboccato... all'amo



ahahahahahahahahhahahahaha Carletto mi ha inviato la foto  Ibra vuole la 10 e la fascia da capitano  queste resteranno nella storia come i caschi rossoneri e gli altri evergreen


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahhahahahaha Carletto mi ha inviato la foto  Ibra vuole la 10 e la fascia da capitano  queste resteranno nella storia come i caschi rossoneri e gli altri evergreen



Mamma mia che squallore. Che gente. Che asini. Non aggiungo altro per non compromettermi. Ma se esiste una giustizia divina...


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahhahahahaha Carletto mi ha inviato la foto  Ibra vuole la 10 e la fascia da capitano  queste resteranno nella storia come i caschi rossoneri e gli altri evergreen




Come il 'sono al mare in Romagna', la telefonata a Kakà, ...


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...


si sapeva già dall'inizio,solita buffonata in stile Milan


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Giugno 2015)

quindi,come direbbe qualcuno(confidential ) : fumata nera.Anzi nerissima


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahhahahahaha Carletto mi ha inviato la foto  Ibra vuole la 10 e la fascia da capitano  queste resteranno nella storia come i caschi rossoneri e gli altri evergreen




EPIC FAIL  Hahahah


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2015)

Occasione persa sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Quello elettorale...perche i media erano gia scettici sull ingresso di ancelotti al milan....non hanno nemmeno saputo raccontare per bene una bugia.
Quello societario...perche non si sa nulla dei progetti futuri.
Quello tecnico...a giugno non si sa chi allenerà il milan.


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2015)

Ci ha guadagnato solo Bronzetti con pranzi e cene pagati dal milan


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ci ha guadagnato solo Bronzetti con pranzi e cene pagati dal milan



Pazzesco. Quando c'è di mezzo Bronzetti non si conclude MAI niente. Al massimo, porta solo bidoni.

Il diavolo con la cravatta lo fa apposta. Ormai è assodato.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2015)

Solo nei prossimi mesi capiremo se ha rifiutato perchè il mercato sarà ancora scarso o se perchè deve realmente curarsi.


----------



## il condor (2 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Solo nei prossimi mesi capiremo se ha rifiutato perchè il mercato sarà ancora scarso o se perchè deve realmente curarsi.



vai tranquillo che tanto è l'opzione che pensi te e tutti i milanisti


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2015)

Vicenda penosa con una gara al peggio tra riluttanze, cene, rifiuti e finzioni. Ancelotti al passo d'addio indolore con il Milan ed il suo ambiente. Sarebbe arrivato un allenatore celebre, sazio, indulgente con i mille peccati di un ambiente che ha bisogno di ripulirsi: non il massimo. Se le alternative sono Mihajlovic, Donadoni e Montella, è difficile dire chi sia meglio. Ci vorrebbe un profilo di demiurgo, che dia un volto inconfondibile alla squadra sotto il profilo morale prima ancora che tecnico. E che soprattutto, come Mancini, faccia percepire ossessivamente l'importanza del mercato come base della costruzione del nuovo edificio. Un Mancini rossonero, insomma. Difficile reperirlo tra quei tre.


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Solo nei prossimi mesi capiremo se ha rifiutato perchè il mercato sarà ancora scarso o se perchè deve realmente curarsi.



con quale coraggio dai ancora fiducia e credito a certi personaggi? ma che ti devono fare ancora per farti aprire gli occhi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...



Scelta legittima. Tuttavia diciamo le cose come stanno: Ancelotti poteva scegliere se portare rispetto alla società, tirandola per le lunghe, o ai tifosi dicendo subito di no. Ha scelto la prima. Dunque non si sorprenda se molti lo considerano un clown al pari della società.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

La cosa squallida è che, come avevamo pensato ed anticipato, questi qui sono stati a FINGERE incontri e trattative per ben quattro giorni. Senza vergogna alcuna. Con i cani al guinzaglio a dargli visibilità.

"Carlino, Carlino, Carlinoooooooo"


----------



## patriots88 (2 Giugno 2015)

si aspetta con ansia la prossima contestazione della curva a galliani.

su berlusconi, ovviamente, si continua a stare zitti.

sia mai


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Scelta legittima. Tuttavia diciamo le cose come stanno: Ancelotti poteva scegliere se portare rispetto alla società, tirandola per le lunghe, o ai tifosi dicendo subito di no. Ha scelto la prima. Dunque non si sorprenda se molti lo considerano un clown al pari della società.


Per me ha chiuso con il milanismo. C'era un modo diverso di definire la situazione: parlare apertamente con i tifosi, spiegare i motivi del no. Chiunque avrebbe capito. Così, invece, è rimasta la sgradevole sensazione di una messinscena mal preparata e chiusa anche peggio. Grottesca e paradossale: di un gusto peggiore del bagagliaio di Inzaghi, perché ha torturato per ore, per giorni, le aspettative legittime dei tifosi, soccorrendo una società con l'acqua alla gola a livello di consensi. Brutta pagina per il Milan e per Carlo Ancelotti.


----------



## markjordan (2 Giugno 2015)

che figura di
pure carletto


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per me ha chiuso con il milanismo. C'era un modo diverso di definire la situazione: parlare apertamente con i tifosi, spiegare i motivi del no. Chiunque avrebbe capito. Così, invece, è rimasta la sgradevole sensazione di una messinscena mal preparata e chiusa anche peggio. Grottesca e paradossale: di un gusto peggiore del bagagliaio di Inzaghi, perché ha torturato per ore, per giorni, le aspettative legittime dei tifosi, soccorrendo una società con l'acqua alla gola a livello di consensi. Brutta pagina per il Milan e per Carlo Ancelotti.


Ancelotti lo ha detto sabato scorso in conferenza stampa che si sarebbe fermato e lo ha ribadito a "Il Giornale" della famiglia Berlusconi due giorni dopo. Più di così che doveva fare? Galliani è andato a rompergli le scatole nelle ore in cui veniva esonerato e lui, da persona perbene qual è, lo ha accolto. I giornali ci hanno ricamato su e qualche milanista, magari dopo aver letto un romanzo di Le Carrè di troppo, ci ha sperato prefigurando fantasmagorici scenari di mercati faraonici ma questa non può essere colpa di Carletto. Ancelotti nelle sue dichiarazioni ufficiali ha sempre ribadito che si sarebbe fermato e non sappiamo cosa ha detto veramente a Galliani. L'unico modo che aveva per distruggere il teatrino era smentire brutalmente un amico come Galliani e questo non rientra nel carattere dell'uomo. Se fare questo significa rompere con il milanismo allora ben venga perché questo non è milanismo ma un'altra cosa che non saprei come definire.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa squallida è che, come avevamo pensato ed anticipato, questi qui sono stati a FINGERE incontri e trattative per ben quattro giorni. Senza vergogna alcuna. Con i cani al guinzaglio a dargli visibilità.
> 
> "Carlino, Carlino, Carlinoooooooo"



.

Non postiamo roba di certe fonti...


----------



## gabuz (2 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ancelotti lo ha detto sabato scorso in conferenza stampa che si sarebbe fermato e lo ha ribadito a "Il Giornale" della famiglia Berlusconi due giorni dopo. Più di così che doveva fare? Galliani è andato a rompergli le scatole nelle ore in cui veniva esonerato e lui, da persona perbene qual è, lo ha accolto. I giornali ci hanno ricamato su e qualche milanista, magari dopo aver letto un romanzo di Le Carrè di troppo, ci ha sperato prefigurando fantasmagorici scenari di mercati faraonici ma questa non può essere colpa di Carletto. Ancelotti nelle sue dichiarazioni ufficiali ha sempre ribadito che si sarebbe fermato e non sappiamo cosa ha detto veramente a Galliani. L'unico modo che aveva per distruggere il teatrino era smentire brutalmente un amico come Galliani e questo non rientra nel carattere dell'uomo. Se fare questo significa rompere con il milanismo allora ben venga perché questo non è milanismo ma un'altra cosa che non saprei come definire.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Aggiungo che anche la moglie, a Vanity Fair o un altro giornale "da donna" , ha dichiarato che si sarebbe fermato.


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> .



Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Dapone (2 Giugno 2015)

pellegatti io lo chiamo in un altro modo, che potete immaginare.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ancelotti lo ha detto sabato scorso in conferenza stampa che si sarebbe fermato e lo ha ribadito a "Il Giornale" della famiglia Berlusconi due giorni dopo. Più di così che doveva fare? Galliani è andato a rompergli le scatole nelle ore in cui veniva esonerato e lui, da persona perbene qual è, lo ha accolto. I giornali ci hanno ricamato su e qualche milanista, magari dopo aver letto un romanzo di Le Carrè di troppo, ci ha sperato prefigurando fantasmagorici scenari di mercati faraonici ma questa non può essere colpa di Carletto. Ancelotti nelle sue dichiarazioni ufficiali ha sempre ribadito che si sarebbe fermato e non sappiamo cosa ha detto veramente a Galliani. L'unico modo che aveva per distruggere il teatrino era smentire brutalmente un amico come Galliani e questo non rientra nel carattere dell'uomo. Se fare questo significa rompere con il milanismo allora ben venga perché questo non è milanismo ma un'altra cosa che non saprei come definire.



Sono d'accordissimo con te. Gli unici che ci hanno rimesso la faccia sono i due noti impostori. Ancelotti è stato fin da subito esplicito ed è stato anche troppo buono a farsi rompere le pelotas da Galliani per giorni. Come ho detto oggi, Carlo ha un'esonero ancora mal digerito alle spalle, un'operazione in vista e vuole semplicemente staccare la spina per un po'. E il pelato maledetto è andato a rompergli le palle esponendolo mediaticamente. 

Anzi, onore ad Ancelotti che ha rifiutato di venire a fare il loro parafulmine. Bravo, carletto. Massimo disprezzo per l'antennista e il suo padrone, invece.

PS: Gandini che dice a sto giro? Che non bisogna credere alla stampa?


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Tutto assurdo


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Giugno 2015)

in questo squallore ci perde solo il Milan

come credibilita' e serieta' ormai siamo ai minimi storici.

sui tre allenatori citati non mi esprimo , finiremo con continuare con la pippa.

a proposito questa sera ho visto massimo oddo portare il pescara alla finale di serie b.....coming soon....


----------



## sabato (2 Giugno 2015)

Diciamo che il Serbo non mi dispiacerebbe.
Uomo che fa e dice quello che pensa.

Il mercato promesso ad Ancelotti? 
Bene, adesso lo si fa col nuovo.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Tutto il mondo sta ridendo.

Ma non vergognano manco un pò?


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Giugno 2015)

non sono per nulla sorpreso, Carlo e uomo molto intelligente ed equillibrato, beato lui che puo fare quello che vuole la moglie..

invece noi siamo nel inferno.. senza giocatori, senza uomini veri, senza un allenatore, senza una società, senza un proggetto, senza futuro... solo abbiamo il capo Galliani che si prende in giro quando e come vuole


----------



## mistergao (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Monica Colombo, giornalista del Corriere Della Sera molto vicina alle questioni di Casa Milan, ha riferito che Ancelotti ha detto NO al Milan.
> 
> Anche Peppe Di Stefano conferma.
> 
> ...



Volendo ragionare a mente fredda:
- se tutto ciò era un bluff conclamato per dare l'opportunità a Berlusconi di tirare su quattro voti in più per le regionali, non c'è molto di cui preoccuparsi
- se seriamente Berlusconi & Galliani speravano di tirare in casa come allenatore Ancelotti ed erano convinti di averlo in pugno e questi ha rifiutato, allora la vedo grigia. Ma grigia...


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ancelotti lo ha detto sabato scorso in conferenza stampa che si sarebbe fermato e lo ha ribadito a "Il Giornale" della famiglia Berlusconi due giorni dopo. Più di così che doveva fare? Galliani è andato a rompergli le scatole nelle ore in cui veniva esonerato e lui, da persona perbene qual è, lo ha accolto. I giornali ci hanno ricamato su e qualche milanista, magari dopo aver letto un romanzo di Le Carrè di troppo, ci ha sperato prefigurando fantasmagorici scenari di mercati faraonici ma questa non può essere colpa di Carletto. Ancelotti nelle sue dichiarazioni ufficiali ha sempre ribadito che si sarebbe fermato e non sappiamo cosa ha detto veramente a Galliani. L'unico modo che aveva per distruggere il teatrino era smentire brutalmente un amico come Galliani e questo non rientra nel carattere dell'uomo. Se fare questo significa rompere con il milanismo allora ben venga perché questo non è milanismo ma un'altra cosa che non saprei come definire.



Caro Lionard, è bello discutere con te, ma tengo il punto. Dopo la sua intervista a Ordine e la conferenza stampa dopo l’ultima partita della Liga, Carlo Ancelotti ha avuto ben cinque incontri con Galliani. Cosa si saranno detti? Se le motivazioni da Te esposte fossero state veritiere (delusione dopo l’esonero del Real, motivi di salute, peraltro da tempo noti, che di certo non avrebbero determinato lo scioglimento del contratto con il Real, se questo fosse stato mantenuto) la conversazione con il suo interlocutore sarebbe durata lo spazio di un mattino, con comunicato al seguito. Quello rilasciato ieri, una settimana dopo i fatti, al netto delle sgrammaticature di un addetto stampa perso nella traduzione. Analogamente, se le motivazioni fossero state di mancanza di garanzie tecniche sul mercato, la conversazione sarebbe durata poco: un allenatore minimamente interessato alla proposta professionale che ascolta, va subito sul merito delle scelte di giocatori e collaboratori, non perde tempo sui dettagli, e se non è convinto taglia la corda. Non ci ha forse detto Bronzetti che in questi giorni madrileni con Carletto e Galliani, il nostro ha rifiutato proposte di club italiani e spagnoli, al telefono ed in tempo reale? Un allenatore esperto come Ancelotti sente la puzza di bruciato là dove altri vedono il filo di fumo di una sigaretta. Qui, invece, cinque riunioni cinque, e non a discutere di menù o delle prossime vacanze, per lasciare dopo una settimana l’”amato” Milan dell’”amico” Galliani in mezzo ad una strada, a prendersi il risentimento e la rabbia, sacrosanta, di una intera tifoseria. Ma allora questo è il peggiore dei teatrini, signore e signori, una fiera dell’inganno e dell’ipocrisia, celebrata davanti ai tifosi di un club di livello mondiale, con Ancelotti indiscutibile protagonista insieme allo squallido Galliani. Mi faccio una domanda: e se al posto dell’orrido Galliani ci fosse stato un dirigente di club di rilievo mondiale, un Florentino Perez, ed avessi dovuto commentare il comportamento opaco di Ancelotti, cosa avrei detto? Ed ancora mi chiedo: un Florentino Perez avrebbe mai accettato di essere trattato, e con lui il club che rappresenta, come Carletto ha trattato il Milan, se non fosse stato mosso dalla disperazione come questo Galliani? Veramente devo dire: c’è stato solo un capitano, ed il suo nome è Franco Baresi. Uno che si è fatto il mazzo in serie B per il Milan, e non certo per denaro… Qui abbiamo chi pur legittimamente fa scelte professionali di prestigio e comodità in sedi di lusso come Londra, Parigi e Madrid, e domani a Manchester e Monaco. Bontà? Buona fede? Permettimi: nelle persone adulte esistono i comportamenti, e le loro conseguenze. Amicizia verso Galliani? Ma io non sono amico di Galliani. E da ieri nemmeno di Carlo Ancelotti.


----------



## dariosheva81 (3 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente nn avrei scommesso 1 euro sul ritorno di Ancelotti.Non lo considero nemmeno l'allenatore giusto in questo momento.Alla fine arrivera' Donadoni,che a me personalmente piace parecchio.Credo poco a Emery e Mihajlovic


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2015)

ieri ero a godermi la giornata di sole e non ho letto nulla. Apprendo solo ora della notizia..... tutto come mi aspettavo purtroppo. Solito squallido teatrino di Galliani&Silvio per raccattare voti o tenere buoni i tifosi, dicendo "noi ci abbiamo provato". Vediamo ora che fine faranno le ipotesi di rilancio della squadra con i 120milioni per il mercato!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Lionard, è bello discutere con te, ma tengo il punto. Dopo la sua intervista a Ordine e la conferenza stampa dopo l’ultima partita della Liga, Carlo Ancelotti ha avuto ben cinque incontri con Galliani. Cosa si saranno detti? Se le motivazioni da Te esposte fossero state veritiere (delusione dopo l’esonero del Real, motivi di salute, peraltro da tempo noti, che di certo non avrebbero determinato lo scioglimento del contratto con il Real, se questo fosse stato mantenuto) la conversazione con il suo interlocutore sarebbe durata lo spazio di un mattino, con comunicato al seguito. Quello rilasciato ieri, una settimana dopo i fatti, al netto delle sgrammaticature di un addetto stampa perso nella traduzione. Analogamente, se le motivazioni fossero state di mancanza di garanzie tecniche sul mercato, la conversazione sarebbe durata poco: un allenatore minimamente interessato alla proposta professionale che ascolta, va subito sul merito delle scelte di giocatori e collaboratori, non perde tempo sui dettagli, e se non è convinto taglia la corda. Non ci ha forse detto Bronzetti che in questi giorni madrileni con Carletto e Galliani, il nostro ha rifiutato proposte di club italiani e spagnoli, al telefono ed in tempo reale? Un allenatore esperto come Ancelotti sente la puzza di bruciato là dove altri vedono il filo di fumo di una sigaretta. Qui, invece, cinque riunioni cinque, e non a discutere di menù o delle prossime vacanze, per lasciare dopo una settimana l’”amato” Milan dell’”amico” Galliani in mezzo ad una strada, a prendersi il risentimento e la rabbia, sacrosanta, di una intera tifoseria. Ma allora questo è il peggiore dei teatrini, signore e signori, una fiera dell’inganno e dell’ipocrisia, celebrata davanti ai tifosi di un club di livello mondiale, con Ancelotti indiscutibile protagonista insieme allo squallido Galliani. Mi faccio una domanda: e se al posto dell’orrido Galliani ci fosse stato un dirigente di club di rilievo mondiale, un Florentino Perez, ed avessi dovuto commentare il comportamento opaco di Ancelotti, cosa avrei detto? Ed ancora mi chiedo: un Florentino Perez avrebbe mai accettato di essere trattato, e con lui il club che rappresenta, come Carletto ha trattato il Milan, se non fosse stato mosso dalla disperazione come questo Galliani? Veramente devo dire: c’è stato solo un capitano, ed il suo nome è Franco Baresi. Uno che si è fatto il mazzo in serie B per il Milan, e non certo per denaro… Qui abbiamo chi pur legittimamente fa scelte professionali di prestigio e comodità in sedi di lusso come Londra, Parigi e Madrid, e domani a Manchester e Monaco. Bontà? Buona fede? Permettimi: nelle persone adulte esistono i comportamenti, e le loro conseguenze. Amicizia verso Galliani? Ma io non sono amico di Galliani. E da ieri nemmeno di Carlo Ancelotti.



Analisi impeccabile. Ancelotti è stato complice di questo teatrino e se lo ha fatto per riconoscenza sono affari suoi. Ha scelto di portare di portare rispetto a chi lo ha sfamato e non a chi lo ha osannato prima da giocatore e poi da allenatore. Scelta legittima, per carità, ma se fino a ieri lo avrei fermato per strada per chiedergli un autografo, da oggi tirerei dritto. Magari per 5 volte di fila. Poi alla sesta lo fermerei per chiedergli dove sia il bagno.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analisi impeccabile. Ancelotti è stato complice di questo teatrino e se lo ha fatto per riconoscenza sono affari suoi. Ha scelto di portare di portare rispetto a chi lo ha sfamato e non a chi lo ha osannato prima da giocatore e poi da allenatore. Scelta legittima, per carità, ma se fino a ieri lo avrei fermato per strada per chiedergli un autografo, da oggi tirerei dritto. Magari per 5 volte di fila. Poi alla sesta lo fermerei per chiedergli dove sia il bagno.



Galliani è inviso a tutti, ma è il legale rappresentante, da trent'anni, dell'A.C. Milan. Ancelotti, così facendo, ha preso in giro non Galliani, ma il Milan. Va bene tutto, anche che lui dica, come un volta disse: al Milan ci ritorno. Come no, il 30 febbraio di un anno qualsiasi. Lo scegliesse pure lui, l'anno. Non ci sono problemi.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi che sotto campagna elettorale ripeteva, nonostante probabilmente già sapesse del no quasi sicuro di Ancelotti, "io e Galliani siamo ottimisti" "sono ottimista, arrivano Ancelotti e Ibrahimovic". 
Mamma mia che vergogna, siamo stati presi in giro ancora più del solito.


----------



## gabuz (3 Giugno 2015)

A dare la colpa ad Ancelotti facciamo il loro gioco. Come fu per Sheva, per Kakà, ecc...
Alla fine così dimostrano che purtroppo hanno ragione loro se riescono ad influenzarci così.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> A dare la colpa ad Ancelotti facciamo il loro gioco. Come fu per Sheva, per Kakà, ecc...
> Alla fine così dimostrano che purtroppo hanno ragione loro se riescono ad influenzarci così.



Tutt'altro, gabuz. Le responsabilità di questa società sono incarnate nei risultati di questi ultimi tre anni. Si tratta piuttosto di rimuovere le statue dagli altari. Io uno come Ancelotti non lo avrei mai cercato, per un milione di motivi. Ancelotti ha appena fornito il motivo un milione ed uno.


----------



## Iblahimovic (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analisi impeccabile. Ancelotti è stato complice di questo teatrino e se lo ha fatto per riconoscenza sono affari suoi. Ha scelto di portare di portare rispetto a chi lo ha sfamato e non a chi lo ha osannato prima da giocatore e poi da allenatore. Scelta legittima, per carità, ma se fino a ieri lo avrei fermato per strada per chiedergli un autografo, da oggi tirerei dritto. Magari per 5 volte di fila. Poi alla sesta lo fermerei per chiedergli dove sia il bagno.



perfetto.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analisi impeccabile. Ancelotti è stato complice di questo teatrino e se lo ha fatto per riconoscenza sono affari suoi. Ha scelto di portare di portare rispetto a chi lo ha sfamato e non a chi lo ha osannato prima da giocatore e poi da allenatore. Scelta legittima, per carità, ma se fino a ieri lo avrei fermato per strada per chiedergli un autografo, da oggi tirerei dritto. Magari per 5 volte di fila. Poi alla sesta lo fermerei per chiedergli dove sia il bagno.





gabuz ha scritto:


> A dare la colpa ad Ancelotti facciamo il loro gioco. Come fu per Sheva, per Kakà, ecc...
> Alla fine così dimostrano che purtroppo hanno ragione loro se riescono ad influenzarci così.




Ed aggiungo: che c'entra Ancelotti col teatrino messo in piedi da Galliani? Ancelotti semmai ha sempre rilasciato dichiarazioni pessimistiche, sono stati i servi di regime a ricamarci sopra (vedi l'articolo di Pellegatti postato poche pagina fa e che per decenza, giorni fa, non ho voluto postare), Di Stefano, Suma e tutti i giullari ed i buffoni di corte. 

Dovremo criticare Carletto perché è stato educato e non ha sbattuto la porta in faccia a Galliani? Suvvia siamo seri e diamo le colpe a chi le merita.


----------



## gabuz (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungo: che c'entra Ancelotti col teatrino messo in piedi da Galliani? Ancelotti semmai ha sempre rilasciato dichiarazioni pessimistiche, sono stati i servi di regime a ricamarci sopra (vedi l'articolo di Pellegatti postato poche pagina fa e che per decenza, giorni fa, non ho voluto postare), Di Stefano, Suma e tutti i giullari ed i buffoni di corte.
> 
> Dovremo criticare Carletto perché è stato educato e non ha sbattuto la porta in faccia a Galliani? Suvvia siamo seri e diamo le colpe a chi le merita.



Esattamente. Se non fosse stato per le dichiarazioni di Galliani (50-50), Berlusconi (arriverà) di Pellegatti (i salmoni ) e delle schermate, fuorvianti, abominevoli e vergognose di Milan Channel, oggi il no lo valuteremmo solamente in base alle parole di Ancelotti stesso e della moglie. Cioè un bel "no grazie, mi riposo" e null'altro.
Se Carletto avesse in qualche modo esplicitamente dato false speranze o fatto dichiarazioni in tal senso allora si che l'avrei messo dentro il tendone del teatrino. Visto che tutto ciò non è avvenuto non me la sento di colpevolizzarlo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Giugno 2015)

Ancelotti ha sempre detto di no, non ha mai detto sì al 50%.
Mi immagino Galliani a colloquio dopo l'ennesimo no che gli dice -Carlo non dire niente pensaci e basta-


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungo: che c'entra Ancelotti col teatrino messo in piedi da Galliani? Ancelotti semmai ha sempre rilasciato dichiarazioni pessimistiche, sono stati i servi di regime a ricamarci sopra (vedi l'articolo di Pellegatti postato poche pagina fa e che per decenza, giorni fa, non ho voluto postare), Di Stefano, Suma e tutti i giullari ed i buffoni di corte.
> 
> Dovremo criticare Carletto perché è stato educato e non ha sbattuto la porta in faccia a Galliani? Suvvia siamo seri e diamo le colpe a chi le merita.



http://www.milanworld.net/la-farsa-ancelotti-cronistoria-di-una-pseudo-trattativa-vt28690.html

Ancelotti ha sempre detto di no, prima e dopo l'esonero. La moglie ha detto di no, Bronzetti che più o meno lo rappresenta ha sempre detto di no. Hanno detto sempre tutti di no, tranne Galliani e i suoi galoppini.
Galliani per pararsi il sedere dice 50 e 50% ed è colpa di Ancelotti perchè è rimasto a parlare per 3-4 giorni con lui...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungo: che c'entra Ancelotti col teatrino messo in piedi da Galliani? Ancelotti semmai ha sempre rilasciato dichiarazioni pessimistiche, sono stati i servi di regime a ricamarci sopra (vedi l'articolo di Pellegatti postato poche pagina fa e che per decenza, giorni fa, non ho voluto postare), Di Stefano, Suma e tutti i giullari ed i buffoni di corte.
> 
> Dovremo criticare Carletto perché è stato educato e non ha sbattuto la porta in faccia a Galliani? Suvvia siamo seri e diamo le colpe a chi le merita.



Perfettamente d'accordo.



gabuz ha scritto:


> A dare la colpa ad Ancelotti facciamo il loro gioco. Come fu per Sheva, per Kakà, ecc...
> Alla fine così dimostrano che purtroppo hanno ragione loro se riescono ad influenzarci così.



Pensa che qualcuno magari ha creduto davvero che Ibra fosse uno spaccaspogliatoio.


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Giugno 2015)

Possiamo discutere del sesso degli angeli e chiederci se Ancelotti si sia prestato al teatrino o meno ma sono discussioni capziose, che non portano a nulla se non rilevare un livore quantomeno sospetto. Ancelotti non allenerà il Milan e questo è l'unico dato che conta. La vera discussione dovrebbe vertere invece sul perchè dopo il rifiuto di un allenatore di fascia A si cerchino Donadoni, Montella e Mihajlovic e non Klopp ed Emery entrambi disponibili.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/la-farsa-ancelotti-cronistoria-di-una-pseudo-trattativa-vt28690.html
> 
> Ancelotti ha sempre detto di no, prima e dopo l'esonero. La moglie ha detto di no, Bronzetti che più o meno lo rappresenta ha sempre detto di no. Hanno detto sempre tutti di no, tranne Galliani e i suoi galoppini.
> Galliani per pararsi il sedere dice 50 e 50% ed è colpa di Ancelotti perchè è rimasto a parlare per 3-4 giorni con lui...



Infatti.


----------

